# Doncs



## Lourpv

Quan digueu "doncs", pronuncieu la "c"?


----------



## betulina

Hola, Lourpv,

No, la "c" no es pronuncia, seria [dons].


----------



## Lourpv

gràcies


----------



## jmx

A València crec que alguns sí pronuncien aquesta 'c'.


----------



## brau

Perdoneu la meua ignorància, però com seria aquesta paraula pronunciant la "c"?


----------



## Dixie!

brau said:


> Perdoneu la meua ignorància, però com seria aquesta paraula pronunciant la "c"?



L'estic repetint en veu alta i la veritat és que sona molt forçat!


----------



## Sothus

Jo molt de tant en tant la dic, i alguna vegada l'he sentit pronunciada...


----------



## Samaruc

Jo pronuncie la "c", /donks/, de la mateixa manera, per exemple, que la paraula plural "bancs", que la faig /banks/ i no /bans/.

Només en casos en què darrere vinga una paraula que en complique la pronúncia per acumulació de consonants podria caure la "c", però generalment o la pronuncie o la insinue.


----------



## brau

Jo quan la pronuncie (mai en un registre col·loquial), pronuncie /dons/. La pronúncia que diu Samaruc no l'he sentida mai si he de ser sincer.


----------

